# Closing Gaps in Fence to Prevent Dog Fighting



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

My Beagle gets alone fine with the dogs on either side of our house and other dogs that friends bring over, but the Chihuahua on the other side of the rear fence gets him riled up every time. The other dog always barks first several times, then runs up and down the fence, and then finally my dog has to reciprocate, at which point I have to bring him back inside.

I want to close the 1/4" vertical gaps so they can't see each other running the fence line, hopefully preventing the problem. It's a 60' section of cedar pickets with the posts on the neighbor's side. At 7' tall and sitting on a concrete footing, I'm not worried about either one going under or over. I don't think I need anything taller than 2' to block their vision.

I've considered attaching plywood, OSB, underlayment, paneling, mesh screens, roofing felt, etc. Nothing seems to look right when I picture it. We get approximately 30 days of rain a year, lows in the 40's in the winter, highs in the high 90's in the summers, plenty of sun and low humidity.

What's a reasonably priced material that wouldn't be a huge eyesore?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
None of the materails you suggest would be sutable.
Simple stips of 1 X 4 cedar over the gaps would work.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Certainly. Sorry for the delay. Company just came over.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Got a picture?
> None of the materails you suggest would be sutable.
> Simple stips of 1 X 4 cedar over the gaps would work.


Jeeze Louise Joe, do you need pictures of the dogs or just the fence to offer that nothing is going to keep them from knowing each other is out and about? 

They will hear each other scratching around and trying to sniff each other out. 

The only hope is to teach the Beagle to bark in what was my second language at one time: California Contractor Spanish. This must include suggestions of knowing what the Chihuahua's sister and mother do for a living in cantinas!

Chihuahuas are a funny breed. They are fearless and noisy. Not much to do to silence them.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Jeeze Louise Joe, do you need pictures of the dogs or just the fence to offer that nothing is going to keep them from knowing each other is out and about?
> 
> They will hear each other scratching around and trying to sniff each other out.
> 
> ...


I see you've been touched by His noodley appendage.

Perhaps it's the case that they'll still bark at each other. However, it seems that he only barks when he can see the Chihuahua running the fence line back and forth. I put up a scrap piece of plywood (2'ishx8') along the fence line a few days ago, and he definitely does not bark when it's between the two of them. Perhaps he'd still bark if the whole fence was lined with it, though.

My only other options at this point are to dig in a chain link kennel a few feet away from the fence or to build a second fence. I can't keep the dogs in their crates all day every day while we're at work forever.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

my jack does the same with the neighbors jack ..... they chase each other up and down a 100' section of fence that separates us. actually at first I thought it was a territorial issue, after two years I've come to realize they're just letting off some energy

you need some gap for expansion of the fencing when it gets wets. what about a small hedge or some plantings?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thadius856 said:


> I see you've been touched by His noodley appendage.


Yes and I know that dinosaurs and man existed at the same time. And in fact early man built solid fences with no gaps to keep neighboring dinos, of differing sizes, from barking at each other. Of course I also believe that the World needs more pirates if it has any chance of reversing global warming.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

My dog and the neighbours chase each other up and down the fence line too. When they can finally get at each other they just play. Beagles aren't aggresive anyway. And just think of all the energy he's burning. Less dog walking for you

Steve is correct though. They will always know when each other is there, whether or not they can see or not. And if allowed to escalate the barking will start eventually. Your best bet is to train him not to. 

My protective Shepherd wants to bark at every noise and movement. A squirt bottle with water and just a touch of vinegar ( they hate the smell) in his face usually does the trick. Just seeing me holding the bottle will do it now

I suggest a blast with the garden hose or a bucket with a firm "no barking" wil teach him to behave


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Get a sheet of 1/4" moisture-resistant underlayment (about $10). Cut it into 4 - 12" wide strips. Spray the heck out of it with water sealer. Tack it onto your fence.

If "vision" is what makes your dog go nuts with the neighbor's Chihuahua, that should help.

This will probably last about 2 years. It won't be an ideal, or permanent, solution. But it'll be cheap, and might just do the trick.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Yes and I know that dinosaurs and man existed at the same time. And in fact early man built solid fences with no gaps to keep neighboring dinos, of differing sizes, from barking at each other. Of course I also believe that the World needs more pirates if it has any chance of reversing global warming.


Ironic.

I order customized plates "WWRJD" a while back; 8-10 week wait sucks, still waiting.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I question the liklihood of it being effective as well, but since you think it may work, and being a beagle and a chihuahua, I would run cedar slats over the gaps, from the bottom of the fence to just above the height of the center stinger. I would rip them something like 3/4" - 1" wide, predrill them for nails, and put a single nail in each slat into the bottom and center stringer, center in the slats, so that the nail passed through the gaps of the existing slats. That way, if they didn't work, or if you otherwise ever wanted them removed, they could be popped right off, with no visible sign that they had been there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It sure disappoints me all of you intelligent people have forgotten the value of *DUCT* tape for a temporary visual test*.* :laughing: If it works move on to something bigger and better if you prefer*.*


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well. I did nothing, since most responders said it wouldn't work.

We've worked on "leave it" a hundred times and it works brilliantly while I'm outside with him. The second he's alone out there, he starts the fence running and barking. I'll run out and give the command, he'll respond, and then wait until I leave again. When I get fed up, I tell him to "come" while touching my finger to the door, and he comes over all depressed like he knows he's in trouble. Every time. He gets it, it just doesn't stick for more than a few minutes.

Ditched the idea for a dog house and kennel. They're indoor dogs now.


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

I once had the same problem what i did was that i bought a thick wood fence so that dogs could not damage it and avoid the dog fights..


----------

